# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Oxygen Diffuser - Inline Diffuser

## svenni

Hi,

another MII (Made in Indonesia) product is done  ::  

As I am using pure oxygen supply in some of my ponds (better DO, better bacteria population, better growth) I bought special diffusers from Germany to get a better dissolution into the water. These diffusers produce very fine bubbles which have a much bigger surface area (means more contact area with the water) and ascend much slower towards the water surface (longer contact time with the water). The result is very good and I have DO values between 8,5 to 10 mg/l (with normal air pumps I never got more than 6,8 mg/l). The diffusers use a wooden plate through which the air/oxygen has to pass. This creates the fine bubbles.

As usual with products coming from abroad the price was astronomically high so I decided to re-build the diffuser locally. This is how it looks like (please no comments on the dirty pipe and the marks on the plates, that were the very first units  :: . The new ones will look better  ::   )





I will now start a test how much higher the DO can get if I use these diffusers with a "normal" air pump. I estimate that the DO can be increased at least by 0,5 mg/l as the dissolution is much better.

I also will produce an Inline diffusor which uses the same princip but with a T-piece connected to a pond water pipe. In that case the dissolution should be increased.

Here is a sketch for better understanding



This system might also help reducing the evaporation of CO2 which sometimes causes an increased pH value  ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

